# Haybox pulled pork?



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has made pulled pork in the haybox? I've never used one, but have been intrigued by them for a few months now. Looking for pointers. I have a picnic shoulder I'd like to turn into pulled pork for dinner. How much water? Do you worry about bacteria? I often buy meat on the verge of the expiration date to cut costs on our food bill.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

well, I'm winging it. I will post pics later.  ig::happy:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't tell you about pulled pork but it's like anything else. The "hay Box" is nothing more than an insulation to maintain,as much as possible,the level of heat your cooked item has in it at the time it es removed from the heat,for as long as possible allowing it to "finish" cooking without excess energy use.
In ww1 and early ww2 the U S military used the "duplex fireless stove" to have hot meals available to the troops on the front lines.These were produced in Muncie Indiana and were no more than an insulated aluminum,lidded box containing a 2 gallon bean pot and molded stones on top and bottom which were heated and placed in the box to keep the meal cooking.This is an old technology that far too many people have gotten away from.
Good luck on your venture.

Wade


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok. It *kinda* worked. I used a picnic shoulder that came fully cooked. I boiled it for 25 min to get the heat through the whole thing. I boiled it in a pressure cooker full of water for 25 min (no lid) , dumped the salty water and put about 4 inches of fresh water in. Brought that to a boil, removed it from the heat, and put the lid with the weight on. I packed it in the haybox that I made from a cooler with hay and blankets inside. I don't feel that the hay was packed tightly enough. I left it for 6 hours. I anticipated that the meat would just fall off the bone, but it was pretty chewy, delicious, but not the texture I was aiming for. And it was pretty warm, but not piping hot. I had some store bought BBQ sauce I wanted to finish up, so I watered it down, brought that to a boil, chopped the meat off the bone and let the sauce and meat simmer for a bit. It tasted awesome with buttered, peppered corn nibblets and garlic bread, but was much more work than I was hoping for.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are the pics. I had to bungee it to the post to keep the dogs from dragging it away! Lol


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've never tried a roast in a hay cooker. But it's fantastic for stew, beans, whole grains and such. I'm not surprised it didn't cook a large piece of meal all the way through as I imagine it didn't keep the temp. at 250 - 300.00 like an oven would.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If I could offer a few pointers, your box is not nearly big enough. You want enough space to have a least a foot of straw (or hay) on all sides. You don't want to pack the hay down as it insulates better if it's somewhat loose (think of how fluffy that pink house insulation is). Thin metal pots won't hold the heat. You should use a cast iron Dutch oven, if you have one. Rather than blankets on top, fill an old pillow case with hay and tuck it around the pot making sure to have no gaps for the heat to escape out the top of the box. You need about 10 hours cooking time.

Google "Bean Hole Cooking".


----------

